# hampas-tikin



## Qcumber

Hello. What part of the day does *hampás-tikín* refer to?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Qcumber.  I did a web search on the term and apparently it refers to a specific time in the morning, between 9am and 10am by modern standards.  There was a web link explaining the term but it no longer exists.  The part that I wrote appears in the description of the web search results...lol


----------



## Qcumber

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hello Qcumber. I did a web search on the term and apparently it refers to a specific time in the morning, between 9am and 10am by modern standards. There was a web link explaining the term but it no longer exists. The part that I wrote appears in the description of the web search results...lol


Thanks a lot, Chriszinho.
Could it be used for the middle of the afternoon, when the sun was at the same height, but of course on the western side?


----------



## kios_01

Whoa. This is Old Tagalog. I haven't even heard of the word. Haha.

Informative, though.


----------



## help pls

Can someone tell me how to say this words in tagalog?
"still ugly"
Thanks


----------



## Qcumber

help pls said:


> Can someone tell me how to say this words in tagalog?
> "still ugly"
> Thanks


Sorry, you should open a new thread because this is unrelated to the current topic.


----------



## moonshine

Still ugly = pangit pa rin.


----------

